# Funny hedgie anoints after falling in love with a sock



## VinceBlanc (Sep 19, 2009)

For some reason my hedgehog Vince really loved the smell of my boyfriend's sock :shock: 
he is quite shy and reserved usually, and this is the first time I've seen him get this excited about anything! The video starts off with him being timid as usual...until he gets a whiff of what is apparently his favorite scent! What a little oddball :lol:

Does anyone else's hedgie anoint like this?! haha


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie hadn't anointed until I came home from school today and took her out. I put her on the floor and she scurried around a bit and then found a bag I'd left on the floor. She crawled inside and was ruffling the thing and making the whole thing move so I dumped her out to make sure nothing was inside. Then she began anointing everywhere! I sniffed the inside of the bag and realized it must have been the one my friend gave me a bunch of different lotions in. Too funny! Vince is adorable!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

One of the related videos is my little Rocko anointing with my boyfriend's sock! :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJukrRRB ... re=related


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Vince and Rocko are just too cute!! I love the videos!!


----------



## VinceBlanc (Sep 19, 2009)

That's so funny that Rocko loves socks too!!! Vince also really likes the smell of my boyfriend's hair/hat, and tried to pull his hat right off his head one day, so we've decided to get a fleece hat for my boyfriend to wear for a few days that we can then turn into a 'sleeping bag' for Vince...  

I'd sew a bed out of dirty socks but I worry that Vince's quills might get stuck in the threads....wonder if I can find fleece socks?! haha


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha Here they are for Vince and your BF! :lol:

eBay has everything! lol

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=fleece ... &_osacat=0

more fleece socks than you'd ever know what to do with!


----------

